# something form jarek



## jarek (Mar 17, 2010)

Female Empusa pennata having a fly












Here is a male











And here is my subadult orchid, playing with fly











thanx


----------



## revmdn (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha ha, that fly is to heavy for her, look how shes almost bent to the ground :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## ismart (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool pic's!


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool pics.

How are your E. pennata doing? My 2nd gen. are pretty much all sub adult now.


----------



## jarek (Mar 18, 2010)

I didn't breed them yet, I decided to play the whole year circle and I will not try to breed them until the middle of may.


----------



## jarek (Mar 18, 2010)

here's some more pics


----------

